# It could happen to any of us.........



## IrishGunner (3 Jul 2008)

The Hunt is on


[broken link removed]


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jul 2008)

Presumably the fact she never heard from him again after the 1 nighter would indicate he wasnt interested in setting up anything romantic with her!!

On a broader note though - that type of situation has probably happened loads of times, there could be 100s of guys out there who have no idea they are a father. Whats scary is the thought that if you were a guy who had a child you didnt know about, and you then went on and had another child, there is nothing to stop the 2 kids running into each other (in Coppers perhaps?) 18 or so years later and hooking up without knowing they had the same father.


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

Oh. My. God!
That poor man is up for the shock of his life!
Someone will recognise him from the description, definitely.
In the long term, probably a good thing (for the little girl). 
In the short term, Jaysus.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

> *It could happen to any of us.........*


Speak for yourself.


----------



## car (3 Jul 2008)

He's probably back in birmingham with the wife and kids.


----------



## Ash 22 (3 Jul 2008)

Very sad story. Hopefully the little girl won't have to go through life never knowing her dad. Don't know truthseeker if you watch Fair City but what you said about siblings meeting up years later is the big storyline there at the moment and we see the consequences for the whole family.


----------



## eileen alana (3 Jul 2008)

car said:


> He's probably back in birmingham with the wife and kids.




```

```
 
 very funny


----------



## car (3 Jul 2008)

> Whats scary is the thought that if you were a guy who had a child you didnt know about, and you then went on and had another child, there is nothing to stop the 2 kids running into each other (in Coppers perhaps?) 18 or so years later and hooking up without knowing they had the same father.



All pubs will have blood and DNA testing in the next 10 years to prove what age you are.  Should be simple enough then to have an id badge with  DNA lineage information stored, when selecting partner for the evening,  have a little something that you could swipe to prove youre more then 4-5 bloodlines apart.  

Or could tell little Roisin or Robert when theyre out and meet someone, if the first kiss is awkward, to ask do they know who theyre dad is.


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Presumably the fact she never heard from him again after the 1 nighter would indicate he wasnt interested in setting up anything romantic with her!!
> 
> On a broader note though - that type of situation has probably happened loads of times, there could be 100s of guys out there who have no idea they are a father. Whats scary is the thought that if you were a guy who had a child you didnt know about, and you then went on and had another child, there is nothing to stop the 2 kids running into each other (in Coppers perhaps?) 18 or so years later and hooking up without knowing they had the same father.


 
Someone hasn't been watching Fair City, or indeed Hollyoaks...this story has been done to death in both.


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

Am I the only one thinking she's after maintenance?


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

Yes. 
Perhaps she's like the child to have a father, or at least to know who the father is?


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Am I the only one thinking she's after maintenance?


 
sure so what if she is? do you not think that a guy should be partially financially responsible for a child he fathered?

I dont watch any soaps - gutted my idea for a storyline is too late!!


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

truthseeker said:


> sure so what if she is? do you not think that a guy should be partially financially responsible for a child he fathered?


 
I didn't say there was anything wrong with it, but let her at least be honest about it.



> partially financially responsible for a child he fathered


 
Lets wait for the paternity test before we get too far ahead of ourselves. Who's to say the father isn't the guy she had a 'night of passion' with the weekend before, or the weekend after...or is that being unfair on her?


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> I didn't say there was anything wrong with it, but let her at least be honest about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets wait for the paternity test before we get too far ahead of ourselves. Who's to say the father isn't the guy she had a 'night of passion' with the weekend before, or the weekend after...or is that being unfair on her?


 
The article only says she wants to tell him he is the father of a 'beautiful baby girl' - there is nothing to suggest she is being honest or dishonest.

Oh definitely - paternity test all the way - but I think it would be pretty dense to come out in national newspapers etc...looking for a father if you thought it might be someone else, Im just making an assumption here but surely the girl wouldnt go to this amount of effort if there was a chance the father was a guy from a different weekend etc....


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

I think you might be giving her a bit too much credit, given the information we have to hand about her (and we can infer a fair bit).

For all we know this could have been a lie that got out of hands e.g. maybe she slept with her boyfriends brother or something and needed an alibi, and rather than back down she had to follow through with the lie.

Plus it's the Herald 'reporting' it...


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jul 2008)

rmelly - it could easily be a lie that got out of hand.

However - just based on the facts as they are stated in the story (its in the Indo too), the girl is perfectly entitled to seek maintenance off her babies father.


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

Where did I say she wasn't? Of course she is if he's the babies father.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

IrishGunner said:


> The Hunt is on
> 
> 
> [broken link removed]






> The morning after the one-night stand he left and said he had to go to football training.


Any truth in the rumour that he went down in the box before scoring?


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Any truth in the rumour that he went down in the box before scoring?


 
Not that I'm aware of, maybe they can get Roisin back on the radio to confirm or deny?

Wonder how many nurses there are in Dublin called 'Roisin' who gave birth in Jan/Feb 2008? If only I knew someone in HSE HR...


----------



## car (3 Jul 2008)

> Any truth in the rumour that he went down in the box before scoring?




After speaking with some guys on this over lunch, we are agreed that "I have to go football training" is the number one excuse for a lad to scarper after waking up beside an anonymous lady in a strange bed on a sunday morning.   Whether they play football or not.


----------



## NicolaM (3 Jul 2008)

car said:


> we are agreed that "I have to go football training" is the number one excuse for a lad to scarper after waking up beside an anonymous lady in a strange bed on a sunday morning.   Whether they play football or not.


Excellent


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

car said:


> After speaking with some guys on this over lunch, we are agreed that "I have to go football training" is the number one excuse for a lad to scarper after waking up beside an anonymous lady in a strange bed on a sunday morning. Whether they play football or not.


 
Is going to mass not up there?


----------



## truthseeker (3 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Is going to mass not up there?


 
lol


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> Is going to mass not up there?


Only if you're saying it.


----------



## Brianne (3 Jul 2008)

Does anybody not find it strange that she is only looking for him now? I would have thought that on realising she was pregnant and deciding to keep the baby, she would have had a much better chance of finding him six months ago. TBH, I think the whole thing is a bit strange, was she nervous that she would come under pressure to have an abortion, or was she going to go it alone and then found it too much?
Maybe it will be a happy ending, but to be honest , a fellow heading out to football practise with never a call, or even leaving his number , doesn't exactly sound like a guy who wants commitment. She might be opening a very big can of worms.


----------



## pc7 (3 Jul 2008)

Morto for her, how cliched that she's a nurse going to coppers if it turns out he's a guard I'll fall off the chair laughing.  Its a sad story for the little girl though


----------



## FredBloggs (3 Jul 2008)

What odds on the guy not being from Birmingham at all? Years ago one guy I worked with who was from Dublin used put on the worst Northern irish accent I've evver heard and tell the girls he hooked up with he was from Down. How they fell for it was beyond me but I suppose in a noisy pub or nightclub its hard to make out a phony accent and by the time they go outside drink takes over....

also she can't remember the exact date and there is no mention of his name......

wonder how many guys are reading this thinking "Was that me?"


----------



## Bubbly Scot (3 Jul 2008)

I thought it sounded like she wants a relationship with him. That line about wanting to tell him he has a beautiful baby girl and take it from there.
Sounds a bit desperate to me.


----------



## shipibo (3 Jul 2008)

This has got to be a windup ....


----------



## becky (3 Jul 2008)

What I found strange was that she couldn't remeber if it was a Friday or Saturday night.  Was she out both nights or what.........


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

becky said:


> What I found strange was that she couldn't remeber if it was a Friday or Saturday night. Was she out both nights or what.........


 
What are you insinuating?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> Years ago one guy I worked with who was from Dublin used put on the worst Northern irish accent I've evver heard and tell the girls he hooked up with he was from Down. How they fell for it was beyond me


Ah - the power of alcohol. And if that fails there's always _Rohypnol_!


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

becky said:


> What I found strange was that she couldn't remeber if it was a Friday or Saturday night.  Was she out both nights or what.........


Out two weekend nights in a row? Disgraceful!


----------



## Megan (3 Jul 2008)

Brianne said:


> Does anybody not find it strange that she is only looking for him now? I would have thought that on realising she was pregnant and deciding to keep the baby, she would have had a much better chance of finding him six months ago. TBH, I think the whole thing is a bit strange, was she nervous that she would come under pressure to have an abortion, or was she going to go it alone and then found it too much?
> Maybe it will be a happy ending, but to be honest , a fellow heading out to football practise with never a call, or even leaving his number , doesn't exactly sound like a guy who wants commitment. She might be opening a very big can of worms.



The following is stated in that article. So she did try to find him at an earlier stage.

"However, soon after discovering she was pregnant, the woman hired private detectives to track down the man, but to no avail."


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jul 2008)

Didn't that _RTE _comedy (_Naked Camera_?) have a female character who used to look for the father of her unborn child on the bus, _DART_, _Luas_, street etc.?


----------



## Purple (3 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Didn't that _RTE _comedy (_Naked Camera_?) have a female character who used to look for the father of her unborn child on the bus, _DART_, _Luas_, street etc.?



Was she a nurse as well !?


----------



## Brianne (4 Jul 2008)

Megan, you're right, I missed that bit. Well , good luck to her and I hope for her and the baby's sake that whatever happens is for the best.


----------



## car (4 Jul 2008)

> The following is stated in that article. So she did try to find him at an earlier stage.
> 
> "However, soon after discovering she was pregnant, the woman hired private detectives to track down the man, but to no avail."



Trying to track down an unnamed man with an english accent that was in the most notorious singles bar in dublin, on a friday _or_ saturday night, 3-4 months after the event?     

If she could afford the investigation fees for that one, Im not sure she'd be after the bloke for maintenance.


----------



## Remix (4 Jul 2008)

Pure coinky-dink I'm sure but the next day this was in the Daily Mail:

New research says women bitterly regret one-night stands. But the emotional damage can go deeper than you think...

.
.


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Jul 2008)

As a nurse wouldnt you think she'd know a bit about precautions (& ok condoms mightnt be 100%).

Plus is it not a bit funny she cant remember if it was Friday or Saturday - maybe she had "nights of passion" on both nights but if she did then how is she so sure its punter #2.


----------



## pc7 (4 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> As a nurse wouldnt you think she'd know a bit about precautions (& ok condoms mightnt be 100%).
> 
> Plus is it not a bit funny she cant remember if it was Friday or Saturday - maybe she had "nights of passion" on both nights but if she did then how is she so sure its punter #2.


 
Betsy Og he's a man in his twenties you think he'd know a bit about precautions!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> Plus is it not a bit funny she cant remember if it was Friday or Saturday - maybe she had "nights of passion" on both nights but if she did then how is she so sure its punter #2.


Can *you *remember precisely what nights you might have been out on the town on in April 2007? I know I couldn't. I hope that doesn't mean some people will assume that I am some sort of alcoholic sex maniac.


----------



## ney001 (4 Jul 2008)

pc7 said:


> Betsy Og he's a man in his twenties you think he'd know a bit about precautions!



As far as I am concerned, the woman is the one that can get pregnant and be left holding the baby so it is her responsibility to protect herself and her own body - lets face it the guy just wants a quick one nighter - that's it, he didn't leave his number and she didn't even get his name.  She's living in a dream world if she thinks this guy is going to play happy families with her.  

Me thinks this was a Coyote situation........ he would rather have chewed his own arm off the next morning then wake her up


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2008)

ney001 said:


> Me thinks this was a Coyote situation........


[broken link removed] - definitely _Copper Face Jacks_.


----------



## Purple (4 Jul 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I hope that doesn't mean some people will assume that I am some sort of alcoholic sex maniac.


 That's not the reason I thing you are an alcoholic sex maniac at all.


----------



## ney001 (4 Jul 2008)

Purple said:


> That's not the reason I thing you are an alcoholic sex maniac at all.



I don't think you could be a sex maniac even if you wanted to be 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=clubman


----------



## car (4 Jul 2008)

came across this today...

Roisin and the brummie


----------



## becky (4 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> What are you insinuating?


 
Well I think I remember what night I got pregnant with a one night stander - wouldn't you?


----------



## becky (4 Jul 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> As a nurse wouldnt you think she'd know a bit about precautions (& ok condoms mightnt be 100%).
> 
> Plus is it not a bit funny she cant remember if it was Friday or Saturday - maybe she had "nights of passion" on both nights but if she did then how is she so sure its punter #2.


 
Exactly. 

Clubman I think its normal enough for young ones to go out 2 nights in a row. I use go out the 3 nights myself when I was young one but if she's so sure it's him why can't she remember which night it was. She knew she was pregnant 6 weeks later so it would have been easily worked out at that stage.

Maybe its she went out on friday night but the passion was in the early hours of sat morning.


----------



## PM1234 (4 Jul 2008)

Ok its extreme to go on a talk show to seek help but what about substituting extreme with despair?

The poor girl is being slanted for a) going to Coppers b) possibly going to Coppers two nights in a row c) having a one night stand d) getting pregnant. 

To even this out a bit most people would (if you replace the venue) fall into the category of ticking two or more of these boxes, but are hopefully not paying for it now by trying to rear a child singlehandedly.

For what its worth I honestly hope this is a wind up rather than some poor girl trying to bring up her baby without support. And by using the word support I'm referring to emotional support rather than maintenance, although of course she should get this from the person, who is after all the father of the baby.   

Its easy to smile at the possible naivety of her hope for a happy ending but its also rather sad that it takes something like this to highlight the differences between men and women. Where has our sympathy gone for single parents? This is somebody's daughter and/or  sister and mother.

Its a sad situation and one which I hope works out for the best for her and *their* baby.


----------



## DOBBER22 (10 Jul 2008)

I've nothing but respect for this lady as she is genuinely trying to find the father of her baby girl to give them the chance to meet and hopefully bond and have some sort of father/daughter relationship.
She could very easily have not bothered and brought up the little girl on her own or how about the other extreme of fingering the wrong bloke as being the childs father  how many men in Ireland are raising kids that aren't theirs at all  I remember reading that the statistics were pretty high and I believe it since this happened to me and the goverment were very quick to ban the home dna test.

Hope she has luck with finding the guy because if it was me I'd want to know and I'd want the option of being there for the little girl


----------



## DOBBER22 (10 Jul 2008)

By any chance does anybody know if she did find the dad?


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Jul 2008)

DOBBER22 said:


> By any chance does anybody know if she did find the dad?



Yup, was on Ray Darcy this morning that she did indeed and has been in touch with him. He actually got in touch with Ray Darcy once he heard the story going around.


----------



## DavyJones (10 Jul 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> Yup, was on Ray Darcy this morning that she did indeed and has been in touch with him. He actually got in touch with Ray Darcy once he heard the story going around.



What happened then? poor fellow, what a shocker!


----------



## DOBBER22 (10 Jul 2008)

Fair play to the guy for getting in touch very honorable indeed.

And why does the post keep getting deleted I don't see anything offensive here?


----------



## Ceist Beag (10 Jul 2008)

DavyJones said:


> What happened then? poor fellow, what a shocker!



According to the show he heard about the story going around, got a bit of a shock and then decided to ring them just to check/confirm if he was indeed the fella. After they confirmed it was him he got in touch with the mother and they're going to take it from there.


----------



## DOBBER22 (10 Jul 2008)

Ceist Beag said:


> According to the show he heard about the story going around, got a bit of a shock and then decided to ring them just to check/confirm if he was indeed the fella. After they confirmed it was him he got in touch with the mother and they're going to take it from there.


 
good stuff hopefully a happy ending


----------



## Brianne (10 Jul 2008)

Couldn't believe it when I saw that he has turned up!!!
Well, the best of luck to them and their baby. 
You know what, I can feel a Cecilia Ahern moment coming on!!!
Maybe a very happy ending!
PS; I have a bit of news for you!!


----------



## DOBBER22 (10 Jul 2008)

Brianne said:


> Couldn't believe it when I saw that he has turned up!!!
> Well, the best of luck to them and their baby.
> You know what, I can feel a Cecilia Ahern moment coming on!!!
> Maybe a very happy ending!
> ...


----------



## FredBloggs (10 Jul 2008)

Brianne said:


> PS; I have a bit of news for you!!


 
You were in Coppers too?


----------



## DOBBER22 (10 Jul 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> You were in Coopers too?


 
GOLD! Heh heh heh


----------



## Brianne (10 Jul 2008)

FredBloggs said:


> You were in Coppers too?




That would be telling!!!


----------



## becky (10 Jul 2008)

Brianne said:


> Couldn't believe it when I saw that he has turned up!!!
> Well, the best of luck to them and their baby.
> You know what, I can feel a Cecilia Ahern moment coming on!!!
> Maybe a very happy ending!
> PS; I have a bit of news for you!!


 
Very good...


----------

